# Any DELL Inspiron 1525 Users in Delhi who purchased this year?



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I have ordered a Dell Inspiron 1525 with a Core2Duo 5750 (2.0 Ghz, 667 Mhz FSb, 2 MB L2 Cache) with 3 GB 667 Mhz RAM, 250 GB SATA HDD, Intel 965 GM Motherboard with Intel X3100 Graphics etc etc. I will use this system for.NET related development as well as Indian Language Localization work, that i do. So the model seems to me perfect in all sense.

Now my order and payment was realized on 5th of August and its currently in Release to Manufacturing phase for last two days. I want to know that what is the average time these guys take to deliver Inspiron Systems in New Delhi? i mean when i can expect the system to be with me? The salesperson told me that they usually deliver within 3 days, but it seems its going to take more. I have to leave on 13th evening to meet a client of mine and i need this laptop on that day. I am very tense since i have just started working and i don't want to loose clients at this stage. Please share your experiences if you are from Delhi


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 8, 2008)

Cant say exactly, but can take around 15 days.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 8, 2008)

15 DAYS!!!! OMG! I am finished! 

BTW, yaar I saw dOm1naTOr's thread about his XPS 1530, and he said it was delivered in 2 days after realization of payment. My payment has already been realized on 5th itself, so it may come earlier. at least, i hope so! 

anybody else with personal experience?


----------



## evewin89 (Aug 8, 2008)

14 days back i paid Rs=45000 cash to my shopkeeper & he handed me the inspiron 1525 (160GB, 2.16 ghz  C2D cpu) model.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 8, 2008)

It was 15 Days for me too, banglore ppl get it early as it gets shipped to Banglore office first and then it is sent fwd after necessary processing.


----------



## mohit sharma (Aug 8, 2008)

i don't know why it took so long to u , i got it in my city ( somewhere near delhi ) just 6 days after ordering . 

I purchased it in march this year , and i am very very satisfied with it's performance say i will  happily give it 4 stars out of 5.


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 8, 2008)

You should get it prior to 13th of the month. Stop thinking about it and it would land at your doorstep sooner. My Inspiron 1525 order was delivered 7 days after payment (this was 6 months ago). Recently, I ordered a Vostro 1510 and it also took 8 days (the local courier guys didn't deliver to me immediately due to bad weather in Mumbai). 

I've noticed it takes 3-4 days after the 'Ship From Factory' stage has been reached.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 9, 2008)

@evewin89 : These kind of dealers do exists in Delhi but they are considered illegal. DELL is known for Direct Marketing and it does not have any retail stores and resellers as of now, specially in india. There is only one KIOSK center at Malad, Mumbai but thats too for displaying products and ordering. Are you sure you got a legitimate bill from DELL and not from that Dealer? And sorry to say so friend but i guess you have paid more to him for less. The system i am getting is for 44,366 all inclusive. The package also includes a Large nylon carry bag, a TV out cable, creative headphones and 1 year complete care warranty that also covers things like accidental damages from liquids etc.
Now since your CPU is 2.16 and mine is 2.0, that would be around 1.5k more, so may be yours was also not that costly.

@tarey_g: Ya, i have also heard so. Thats why i specifically asked the sales guy for average delivery time in Delhi. He said its 3-4 days after realization of payment.

@mohit sharma: Lucky you 

@Sourabh: Thanks for your words buddy, you eased me a lil   I hope it comes before 13th. The thing that is bothering me is the two days holiday of Saturday and Sunday. Although i doubt that they work 'internally' on saturday also, its just close for customers. But Sunday is a full holiday and that cant be counted into those 8 days, or is it otherwise? 
Whats was the case in you guys? you got any saturdays and sundays in-between?

One more thing, how much time it took in the Release to Manufacturing phase, the second one, after receiving the order??


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 9, 2008)

hey buddy ...DELL indeed has its stores and retailers in INDIA now ...i saw an AD, in todays TOI (means 8th aug), Dell Laptops ..mainly Inspiron 1525, and there was a list of authorised dealers All over India. 
Here is the contact Info of the Dealer in Delhi 
Shop Name : Digital Park
Phone Number: 9910941000, 9971044900

Hope it helps.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 9, 2008)

^ Oh! thanks for the info. I don't read newspapers so wasn't aware of that. But i checked the FAQ on the DELL site, it clearly states that they dont have any resellers and retailers? Anyways, if they are the authorized ones then its great! 

Nah, its can't help me since my order has been placed and is already in processing. I should have posted earlier  But thanks for the info anyways, may be of use later if i need any accessories 

No luck today  I guess they have a complete holiday on Satuardays and Sundays. 

Hey guys, please tell me for how many days your lappy was in Release to Manufacturing phase?

Also, did you have any Saturdays and Sundays in those 7-8 days? should i count Saturday and Sunday in that?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 10, 2008)

The status changed to Shipped from Factory today  Hurray! Yippe!! Will get my hands on it soon. Thanks all you guys for your posts! 

This also confirms that Dell people don't have a complete holiday on Saturday. Work at factory(at Chennai) continues on weekends also, only the customer care (at Bangalore) is closed.  Just in case anybody desperate like me needs to know


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 11, 2008)

congrats buddy ... hope u r relieved from ur tension now. 
Happy Computing.


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dell does have retailers in India, at least in Nehru Place, New Delhi...

I got two of friends to buy Inspiron 1525, 1GB RAM models this May.
We got to choose from a whole lotta colours as well. All were readily available!!

We got them at 36.5K at that time (read May'08)


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 12, 2008)

@harryneopotter: Yeah buddy! very much relieved  I got my courier Waybill no today. The expected date for delivery is 13th August, although when i checked the Transit time finder tool on the website, it says that even if the courier is shipped at 6 PM today (11-08-2008), it will be delivered by tomorrow evening (12-08-2008). so i am expecting it to arrive by today evening. My courier was shipped sometime in the noon as i got the waybill number at 5 PM. 

@a_to_z123 & Others : I am not saying their are no "dealers" of Dell in New Delhi, or India for that matter. I myself had seen one today when i was at a shop to get a UPS replaced. Actually friends, the doubt that i have in my mind is that are they authorized? Its possible to buy a Dell lappy on your name and then transfer the ownership to someone else. So these dealers can do that also and fool customers into buying Dell stuff at a bit higher price. Do you guys got the bill on your name from Dell (not the dealers bill) on the spot or within 1 day? If not then what i said above can be true. I don't see a reason why Dell will give reselling rights to local dealers and then not advertise it? Not even on their website? It can increase their sale, as many people, not being patient enough to wait for this order processing thing and believe in getting their machine right away. I just don't get it. What do you guys say?

Also, can you guys describe the complete package that you got for 36,500? I mean the full config along with the list of accessories like carry bag, earphones etc? That will help me to understand your purchase better


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 12, 2008)

My friends have got the following config:-

1. Core 2 Duo
2. Intel 945
3. 160GB HDD [or 250GB, I forgot coz our vacations r going on n i'll get to meet them mid-Aug only ]
4. 1 GB RAM dual Channel (512x2)
5. Vista Home Basic

Accessories:-
1. Media Center Remote
2. Creative earphones (they really rock!!!)
3. 6 DVDs (Vista, Language Packs, Drivers, Media Direct, Bundled SW, etc..)


You're right abt the fact that our dealer gave us hiss bill not the Dell one... Though he showed us the original bill from Dell...
Actually what happened is that he ordered the laptop in front of us from the main distributor and got the laptop in 5 mins (also enquired for the available colours)...

He received a Dell original bill and gave us his bill. We got the laptop at less than the price advertised in the newspapers... B-)


@Krazy-- U seem to be living in Noida... U must've been to Nehru place then..
U can try it out urself... Visit Mass Computers shop (among top 20 retailers of N.India)... He gives the best deals on everything... Have my word on that!! He employs 16 engineers team who assemble Servers and Desktops for organizations...


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Aug 13, 2008)

Got it today (12-8-20008) at 1 PM!  yey! Bluedart's courier service is really awesome. The courier was shipped at 6 PM yesterday and they delivered on the next day itself, not even 24 hours from Chennai to New Delhi  It came by Air Cargo, ofcourse. The lappy is exactly as i thought and dreamed of for last 15 days  love it  I specially like the feel of keyboard, although touchpad is a lil buggy in Vista and a lot in SUSE linux. But i use external mouse mostly so no worries. The carry case is also awesome. I clean formatted the system with 4 partitions, 100 GB for Vista, 110 GB for my Music, Videos, docs etc, 19 GB for SUSE Linux 11 and 3 GB for Linux swap  Speed of the system in both Vista and linux is great! no lags at all!

@a_to_z123 : Your config is a bit lower than mine:

Core2Duo 2.0 Ghz (Yours is a bit better here with 2.16)
3 GB of RAM (2 GBX1 1 GBX1 in Dual Channel config)
250 GB hard disk
Windows Vista Home Premium
2 Megapixel Camera
All in one Media Card Reader
Dell 802.11 b/g Wireless card

along with Media Remote, EP360 headfones, 9 Bundled Software DVDs, TV out cable,  Dell Large Nylon Carry bag and 1 year of Complete Cover warranty.

All this for 44,366 INR. And since you buy it only a month or 2 ago, the price difference should not be much. I guess he has provided you with an old config. The dell bill he showed you is genuine and the laptop is on his name, you can't directly contact DELL in case you have any support requirements. You will have to rely on him for services, which in case if he is good at providing, then its alright. But its can be considered a fraud as he has not transferred the ownership in name of your friend. And besides, as with any Direct Selling company, it is illegal to market its products in the regular marketplace without its prior permission.
Anyways, it doesn't matter, if, at the end of the day, your friend is happy with his lappy


----------

